# Low post count - longtime members (2yrs+) what's your story?



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I've always wondered what the "philosophy" of those members who have been around for over two years and have a relatively low post count. What brought you here? What keeps your ongoing interest? 

I guess the same could be said for those in the 1,000+ posts members. I've always wondered what could possibly get me to that height??!! 

I've been around since 2007 and I don't necessarily refrain from posting and I'm at a relatively low post count. 

Question is: what keeps you around? And what has led to your particular post/day ratio?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Can't really say for others but to me it beats all hell out of fb.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I've wondered about the people that have been here for years and have few posts.
A lot of them are in the FS section, but hey, it's your decision and they're obviously subscribing,
so, I see that as using the site to move gear. That's their decision, I suppose.

I'm on the other end of that spectrum. 8)

Hard to say where most of my posts go, all over really.
It's not that I'm bursting with wisdom either, if it's an interesting topic, 
or gear that I'm familiar with, I'll chime in.

A lot of my posts are simply congratulating someone on their new kit, or welcoming newcomers.
I had started a thread about the latter, stating that more of the core members, at least, should be welcoming the new guys.
Probably having no life helps boost my post count too.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

I think it comes down to the relationships you build over time. 
I've met some good friends through this forum and I find it a great place to catch up on our favorite pass-time.
Some great conversations get started here and for the most part they stay civil and interesting. 
It's also a great place to find out about new gear and see great pictures of old gear. 
It's also kind of like a electronic juke joint where we can come in and "jam" any time we feel the desire.


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

Some people just have a lot to say and some people don't I guess.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Some of us just have too much time on our hands? Wasted youth becomes a life-long habit?

Seriously though, I have had neither energy nor incentive to jump into threads lately, but I am always interested in others' points of view, so for the last while, I mostly just read and learn. And all the purdy guitar porn pix are, well, irresistible.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

I"m a social butterfly,so my wife says. I really enjoy reading and participating when i can. I am also not an expert on equippement. I have had the good fortune of meeting some of Canada"s finest gear heads here and am thankfull just for that.


----------



## axeblade (Sep 23, 2008)

I haven't been playing very long. Trying to learn. Live in a small town where lessons are just not available, and haven't been there long enough to know who the other guitar enthusiasts are. So in my quest to learn I turned to the internet and found GC.

I guess I'm more of a lurker than an active participant because 9 times out of ten I find the answer to any question just by reading thru some other posts. Its not uncommon to see a new member asking a question and someone directs them to a massive thread from 4 years ago where it was already discussed in great detail. There is an unbelievable amount of experience & knowledge already stored on this forum! So much that I have yet to come up with a question that hasn't already been answered here. And I enjoy browsing for whatever info I need. Quite often I learn a few new things along the way that I wasn't even looking for. I also suffer from low self esteem so that little subconscious part of me thinks that posting my opinion on a regular basis will be of no value to anyone. Which is dumb, I know. Another reason for learning guitar is to gain confidence. Its a work in progress.

And I enjoy just looking over everyone photos that they've shared. The rig setups, pedal boards, custom builds, relic work, and all the guitar porn! 

So thank you, all of you who have shared so much so often. Your wisdom has been a priceless resource for us beginners.

- - - Updated - - -

Oh yeah, and as someone else already mentioned this is a WAY better social media than wasting time on FB.

Repost if you agree


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Forums are an interesting thing. Given that I have spent 10 years farting around with this one I have learned a few basic things about them and the people that frequent them. They are essentially an online library specific to a given subject. The most successful forums are those that have found a niche and stuck with it. But the most critical thing to any of them is content. Without content and good quality content they will fade away or never get off the ground. 

With most of them you will find a core group of people with knowledge of the subject. We have that here in several areas. It is these people that have made it what it is today. I have been playing guitar for many years yet I am no tech and still have limited knowledge in terms of repairing, building or say matching speakers to a specific cab or set-up. It is forums that help with these things. It can be as simple as a product review or as complex as a amp build. 

In 1995 there were approximately 16 million internet users. This was around 0.4% of the population. Today that number is almost 3 billion and still less than 40% of the population. So readers is where most of the people fit in. Which is great. As time moves on we will continue to grow as well. New members join here everyday at around a 4-5 avg per day rate. 

Why some actually become a member and do not post is a bit of a mystery. I think some, possibly many do so when they see an item for sale that they want. In order to contact the seller they need an account to send a PM. So that can be a reason.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

marcos said:


> I"m a social butterfly,so my wife says. I really enjoy reading and participating when i can. I am also not an expert on equippement. I have had the good fortune of meeting some of Canada"s finest gear heads here and am thankfull just for that.


Another butterfly here! 

But seriously, I just jump in when I feel like it! Back in 2007, I was here to learn about music gear. I've learn alot.
I was here to buy/sell/trade gear, I did that alot too!

Now, I'm here for all the above, and other things as well. I've learn some good stuff about life in general, about traveling, beer, coffe, name it. I love the GC community, some old timers with words of widsom. In fact, it's all about give and receive.
There's people I never met but I'm kind of linked to them now. Maybe I should just go to the next Meet and great during the summer!


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2013)

I've registered on two other forums just to ask questions
about specific guitar brands I own. Rarely go back there.
I like it here, being canuck and all. Like others, I developed
friendships along the way and jam buddies.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Sorry, I'll try to ramp things up a little.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

there is a term for it - it's called a lurker. People who watch & read on a daily basis but seldom post. I'd probably be a lurker but I can't keep my mouth shut......have to get my two cents in all the time 


Lurkers - come on out. Post in this thread, say hi.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I don't know if you've ever taught, but every year there will be students who are bright, bright, bright, but say absolutely NOTHING in class, don't stop by your office to chat, or participate in anything. They watch and they learn, and that's their thing. At the same time you'll have the kind who sit in the front row and are so busy "participating" that they never take a moment to think. That's pretty much why I never gave course credit for class participation. Especially since, for a number of years, I had a fair number of First Nations students, and if you can squeeze 12 words out of them in a year you'll have worked a miracle.

There is also a whole other universe of forum participants, such as those whose first language is not the _lingua franca _of the forum in question, and those with developmental challenges that wish to participate but their gears just don't mesh up well with the rest of the world. 

I put in a suggestion to the CBC show Spark to do an episode on how people with developmental handicaps use social media, and they expressed some interest in it. It was prompted by an episode on another forum nearly a decade back, in which a young man whom I am 99% certain had Asperger's Syndrome persisted in posting, posting, and posting on one very narrow topic. His posts were very difficult to respond to since they were at once very methodical, yet not well organized, or rather not organized so as to be comprehensible to others and make it easy for them to respond. There would be 20 consecutive questions in one long unparsed paragraph, and such. People were convinced that he was a troll, or that he was a software "bot" of some kind, and deemed his posts as malicious. That their insults didn't seem to register with him only further convinced them that it was software and not a person.

I corresponded offline with the fellow and gave him some guidance on how to post so that people would answer his questions, which he appeared to follow rigourously. And whenever I saw someone poised at the edge of flaming the guy, I would send them a PM and direct them to an Asperger's information site, at which point they would always go "Ooooooohhhhhhh, _NOW _I get it. It all makes sense.".

After a whirlwind of activity, the guy eventually just disappeared after a few months, never to return. Some folks want to belong really badly, but just have no clue how to do it.

As for myself, I've been seriously underutilized at work the past year, so I come here.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Its nice to have somewhere we can buy with confidence.


----------



## theelectic (Mar 11, 2006)

I don't feel the need to pipe up in every thread, but then again, I only look at one or two sections besides FS all the time. Especially when most things come down to just twiddle the knobs and trust your ears. I used to frequent forums a lot but then realized that I really don't like talking about gear or tone all the time (not that that's all that goes on here), and should be more involved in the result (music & practicing) rather than the process. They're intertwined of course, and I'm not knocking anyone who does enjoy the process more, but that's just me.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

My post count tends to hover around .75 posts per day - don't know if that's high or low...

I find that on days where I'm on the computer more (typically tuesdays, wednesdays, & weekends), I post more. When I'm on less, usually by the time I read a new thread, someone has already said everything that I would have, so I just "like" the posts that made whatever point I would have. 

The only other forum that I look at is TalkBass. Typically I check it out monthly-ish and I'm pretty much exclusively a reader though I will post from time to time.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I'm just a lurky creep. 

If I could just figure out how to watch you guys through your webcams...


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

adcandour said:


> I'm just a lurky creep.
> 
> If I could just figure out how to watch you guys through your webcams...


I'm waving to you now...can you see me yet?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

greco said:


> I'm waving to you now...can you see me yet?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


C'mon! For the love of all that is decent, Dave - put your pants on!!!!


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

greco said:


> I'm waving to you now...can you see me yet? Cheers Dave


I do. It's what you're waving that's got my attention 

... That's a guitar neck, right?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

adcandour said:


> I do. It's what you're waving that's got my attention
> 
> ... That's a guitar neck, right?


This thread is NOT going the way I expected!

- - - Updated - - -



bluzfish said:


> C'mon! For the love of all that is decent, Dave - put your pants on!!!!


See above !!


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Hey, I mean, I LURK.
I add my 2cents when I can, but that's about it.
I would like to do reviews of all my gear (when the studio is finished.)
So, that would raise the count.
I thought I was doing good by hitting 500.
I lurk at a few others (MyLesPaul & TGP & Squier)
But this is my main hangout for questions & such. I like the fact that it IS local. If I was stuck, I know Greco or Pickslide would help out.
That way, they can count on me too.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

I post every time there's a smart ass comment to be had
been slacking lately. i'll try to get on more often.

- - - Updated - - -

hey my bank savings hasn't been collecting interest
slippery slope, GC, next you'll be charging me points to store my points in the bank!!


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

I don't even know how many posts I have, it's not important to me....LIFE is more important to me than any forum

but I enjoy hanging out here & reading ppl's posts, and contributing when I have anything to add

have made some good friends as well


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

bolero said:


> I don't even know how many posts I have


You have 1,280. It's on the top right of your post.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Been here since '06, had to check to see that I'm around 1,300 posts. If I had to guess, more than half of those are in the Concert section. Guess that makes me a Lurker, I dunno. If there's something fact-based (such as the Grateful Dead being the greatest band ever...) then I'd probably add my two cents - but life is way too short to go back and forth on opinions for me - especially on the internet. I dig the site and post any concert news I hear about - but that's good for me. 

I'm much more likely to PM someone and offer them some freebie stuff if a post catches my eye - but for the life I'm livin' these days, post counts mean just about nothing.

It's actually the people with tons of post counts that scare me. Go outside and play or something man, jeez...


----------



## Shark (Jun 10, 2010)

Not everyone is into interacting online. And some people are just shy. I spend time here most days when I'm home, but the majority of my friends never post on internet forums. They're just not interested in that kind of interaction.


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

Shark said:


> the majority of my friends never post on internet forums. They're just not interested in that kind of interaction.


You mean they're not cool on the internets like rest of us!! :sFun_cheerleader2:


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

mike_oxbig said:


> I post every time there's a smart ass comment to be had
> been slacking lately. i'll try to get on more often.


Miss your smartass posts, come back man!! Please!

- - - Updated - - -



adcandour said:


> I'm just a lurky creep.
> 
> If I could just figure out how to watch you guys through your webcams...


You don't wanna see this!!! You'll see a guy, bad dressed, with a cat on him and maybe some weird faces!


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm not sure why I am here. I dislike people and hate talking.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

dcole said:


> I'm not sure why I am here. I dislike people and hate talking.


You need a hug. Come here, big guy.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Ti-Ron said:


> You don't wanna see this!!! You'll see a guy, bad dressed, with a cat on him and maybe some weird faces!


You couldn't be more right. Poor cat.


----------



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm convinced that if you have more posts than me you're a nonsense spewing blabbermouth, and if you have fewer posts than me you're an antisocial, creep-o lurker.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I've had times where I'm here a lot, and times where I'm here a little or not at all.
Lately I have been here more often.

It all depends on what's going on in my life.

I've joined a number of forums over the years on a variety of subjects.
Some subjects don't lend themselves well to forums due to the time and detail needed to discuss intelligently, others don't work because there's not enough substance.

Guitars are a great balance between those two.

I've stopped going to forums for a number of reasons--some forums closed down, some changed, some I thought looked promising, but turned out not to be (One guitar forum I was on wound up being an admiration society for a certain guitar player known for playing a certain guitar that existed well before the guitarist was known--so those who liked the guitars, but not the guitarist were on the outside--and it was quite juvenile.
Others had to be axed for time, and I wound up not missing them.

I signed up for the Seymour Duncan forum when I had pickup questions, and they were very helpful, and although I did post beyond that, the forum just didn't hold my interest.
If I ever have new questions I may very well go back there.
But I would also ask here.

This forum is one of the survivors.
I like it here.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

This has become a nice, "why I'm here & why I post as much as I do" thread. Fine by me. 

I find the people here quite charming. There is no tolerance for bashers it seems (which is a good thing). There are a lot of nice guitars in posession by members here. 

Finally, I've always wanted to start a smashingly successful thread... Well I guess I can be proud. 

For me, I usually check the recent posts link daily and that's about it. 

I am a bit jealous of the 2500+ posts club. 

Finally, it must be said that Mr GuitarsCanada of Thorold has done a fine thing. 

Oh and lastly, how about y'all from far away, I'm curious to know what brought you here and what has kept you around?


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

sambonee said:


> This has become a nice, "why I'm here & why I post as much as I do" thread. Fine by me. I find the people here quite charming. There is no tolerance for bashers it seems (which is a good thing). There are a lot of nice guitars in posession by members here. Finally, I've always wanted to start a smashingly successful thread... Well I guess I can be proud. For me, I usually check the recent posts link daily and that's about it. I am a bit jealous of the 2500+ posts club. Finally, it must be said that Mr GuitarsCanada of Thorold has done a fine thing. Oh and lastly, how about y'all from far away, I'm curious to know what brought you here and what has kept you around?


If you want to raise your point count, do this:

Just quote someone and type this '+1'. Increase your cyber cred and look good while you do it. 

If you want to add a bit of mystery to your persona, type '+2'. 

I'm always here to help, if you need


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

adcandour said:


> If you want to raise your point count, do this:
> 
> Just quote someone and type this '+1'. Increase your cyber cred and look good while you do it.
> 
> ...


+1


........


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

adcandour said:


> If you want to raise your point count, do this:
> 
> Just quote someone and type this '+1'. Increase your cyber cred and look good while you do it.
> 
> ...


-1










extra characters (kinda spoils the joke!)


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

adcandour said:


> You need a hug. Come here, big guy.


I turn on my heels and run to B.C.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

adcandour said:


> If you want to raise your point count, do this:
> 
> Just quote someone and type this '+1'. Increase your cyber cred and look good while you do it.
> 
> ...


+1.25
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

dcole said:


> I'm not sure why I am here. I dislike people and hate talking.


I like people and I don't even have your post count! 

It's not my goal to increase it. I just marvel at those who have a strong presence. 

I would like to see a few more jams poppin up of members letting loose. Not that I could attend, but its another dimension. 

I was into RC car racing for years and started a track on Mississauga. The forum we used was fabulous. There were some Dek skins who ruined it though.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

sambonee said:


> There were some *Dek skins* who ruined it though.


How would I recognize a Dek skin? 

Thanks for the help.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## surlybastard (Feb 20, 2011)

I guess I technically fall into the group you're referring to. I'm a member of a few forums, I joined up here initially to look at what people were selling but I visit regularly because I like that I can get regional information as it pertains to where I live (ie. deals at local stores, better information about Canadian brands, lots of info on local techs/luthiers). I don't post very much because by the time I get to a lot of theads any insight I could provide has already been given and I don't wish to be redundant. When I do have cause I definitely contribute though, recently someone posted about a Galt Musical Instruments amp (I happen to own one) so I chimed in with my two cents (and then some actually).


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

sambonee said:


> I like people and I don't even have your post count!


I went on a posting blitz a few months back to try and get my count up around Greco's.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

The three levels of Dek 

Dek head 
Dek skin 
Dek hole


----------



## cwkane (Jan 8, 2012)

Well I am a lurker, I joined the group hoping to find an acoustic forum with Canadian content. A nice forum but very little content on the acoustic side. I enjoy the AGF problem in there is if you utter a word other than the big three US guitars, well you know the drill. Although it is the most active acoustic forum the down side is there is little Canadian content. So I check in daily to see whats happening and that is it.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

cwkane said:


> Well I am a lurker, I joined the group hoping to find an acoustic forum with Canadian content. A nice forum but very little content on the acoustic side. I enjoy the AGF problem in there is if you utter a word other than the big three US guitars, well you know the drill. Although it is the most active acoustic forum the down side is there is little Canadian content. So I check in daily to see whats happening and that is it.


Hmm, Kay, Silvertone & Harmony?


----------



## cwkane (Jan 8, 2012)

zontar said:


> Hmm, Kay, Silvertone & Harmony?


My point wasn't that no one is here. My point was it is not very active, very little is discussed or changes in comparison to other forum. It wasn't a bash, simply an observation.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

cwkane said:


> My point wasn't that no one is here. My point was it is not very active, very little is discussed or changes in comparison to other forum. It wasn't a bash, simply an observation.


I'm sorry--I was being a bit of a smart alec and referring to the big three American guitar makers...
(Sort of)


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

I can't contribute to this thread, I haven't been here two years.

Now back to lurking (generally) until I've done me time. 

Neil


----------



## Cartcanuck (Oct 30, 2012)

I read every day. Just for fun. My intro to the forum was buying a Reverb pedal and I've stuck around and contributed what little I have to contribute when I can. I am a newbie at guitar so my contributions are often in the non technical, non equipment forums. But I check and read new posts of all sorts every day.

My introduction to forums started in 2000 when I joined a racing forum for CART(Champ Car) racing called 7thGear and then to a site called Crapwagon/Champcarfanatics. I took up guitar right about the time that my racing series failed/was gobbled up and i started looking for a community to feed my new passion. I still check out and participate at crapwagon on a semi-regular basis purely because there are a lot of really good people on the site. Some of which I've met, some of which I've never met, but most of which I really like. And even though the racing series is gone, we are still a community that shared (and still share) a love for a common thing. I've had the blessing of meeting members in Florida and Texas (they took me for great BBQ!!!) and California (free tik's to Disneyland!). 

What I see here, and what I like here, is something very similar. Everyone has a common passion at their own levels. People who genuinely like guitars, guitar playing, and music. I find it educational first and foremost, entertaining quite often, and even silly sometimes. 

To those who lurk, all I can say is chime in every now and then. You are likely to meet some good people, and only a few people here bite. More of them just bark LOL If you have a question, ask. Its amazing (and occasionally scary) the answers and information you'll get.


----------



## Chubba (Aug 23, 2009)

I guess I'm somewhat of a lurker too...I attended an event before I was a member, actually. There was something called Amp-Fest (I think) in Ottawa a few years ago, and a friend invited me out (Hey Matt!), and I found out about the forum there, and joined. Sometimes, I'll add something to a thread, though I've probably deleted a lot of thoughts I've started, either because they're not very coherent, or I find I'm not making the point i want to - then I get to doing something else (I'm usually reading during breaks at work). 

I agree - great forum, everybody's mostly tolerant, and able to discuss things relatively...sanely...usually I read in the Band Lounge, and the Pub section - lots of interesting threads and thoughts. I have managed to find some advice about amps and guitars when searching some of the threads, and have learned how little I really know about guitars and guitar manufacturers! lol - but it's all good, I pick up little bits as I go.


----------



## buzzy (May 28, 2011)

__________


----------



## Skin (Feb 18, 2009)

I lurk because I'm tired and lazy.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Ok so who has the most posts of all? Top 10?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm finding I'm here less and less for a number of reasons, one being I feel the discussions lately are not very deep or interesting. There are also less new members joining leading to a lack of threads to get me thinking.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

Personally I look around for 7 year old antique threads to post in, thats what keeps me on the web in general.


----------

